# Government Pensions Policy - Public meetings



## Brendan Burgess (17 Oct 2007)

This has just been launched.  Submissions are invited. 

Brendan


----------



## DerKaiser (18 Oct 2007)

*Re: Government launches Green Paper on pensions*

Not extending the availability of ARF's seems to be a surprise move.  A good move in my opinion - tax breaks should incentivise funding for an adequate retirement income, and no more.


----------



## asdfg (18 Oct 2007)

*Re: Government launches Green Paper on pensions*

Every time the state pension goes up the companies that provide integrated pensions (generally defined pension schemes) are rubbing their hands because they then pay less in the pension to members on retirement, they can then take a pensions holiday so therefore increase their profits. The ordinary member of the pension scheme does not benefit from an increase in the state pension especially where the state pension increased greater than wage inflation.

The State pension is expected to increase to 300 euro in the next 5 years. Thats approx 8% increase pa Wage inflation is expected to be approx half this. I realise that the employer is paying 10.7% which includes a contribution to the pension but some way will have to be found in limiting the amount of the deduction the employer (trustees) can deduct from your pension, maybe by limiting the amount of the deduction to wage inflation or a percentage of the average industrial wage.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (12 Feb 2008)

The Department of Social and Family Affairs is holding a number of regional seminars to give people the opportunity to discuss the issues involved and to make their views on pensions known. The seminars will take place from 9.15am to 1pm. 









** Please choose the seminar you wish to attend*

*Dublin* – Gresham Hotel, Thursday, 28 February 2008
*Waterford* – Days Hotel, Monday, 3 March 2008
*Cork* – Imperial Hotel, Tuesday, 4 March 2008
*Tullamore* – Tullamore Court Hotel, Wednesday, 5 March 2008
*Sligo* – Glasshouse Hotel, Thursday, 6 March 2008


----------

